
Show HN: Containerum – open source container platform for Kubernetes - alexander_kir
https://github.com/containerum/containerum
======
alexander_kir
The platform is built with Go. Currently we are working on important features
like revision control, integration with major CI/CD tools (currently GitLab
and Travis are supported), and a bunch of other useful functions.

